# Miles done per year



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

This morning my wife and I where discussing the 1500 miles we did in our M/H last year, and decided this year we are going to use it a lot more. 

Which got me to thinking on what the average mileage other people do.
I would post a poll ( if I new how ) may be someone would do it for me, with a choice of miles that could fall into other members usage. 

Those that use the m/h for transport to work etc, could deduct these miles from their total 

Chas.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, we only did about 800 last year. This is due to the fact we are full time carers for Steph's mum and she wouldn't have carers in. Last week we pushed her to having respite carers in to give us a three day break and guess what? On our return her first words were "you can go away again the carers were great"! So we are now planning to get away much more often starting with the C&W show at Malern for 4 nights where we hope to meet some the MHF people to put faces to names.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think we are fairly representative of non-retired, non-fulltimers in doing about 6000 miles a year, including one long trip in the summer of 1500-2000 miles. Look forward to the time when we can get away for longer spells, although the mileage in relation to nights away may not correlate then, as we will have more time....


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we cover about 5000 miles a year in the m/h 12000 in my transit for work and 6000 a year in the car


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

We have done 6000 miles since Nov 2005, so probably about 4000 a year. Same as Bognor, one huge summer trip to S of France, Easter 800 miles or so in France and rest of time weekends away in UK.

Longing to have the time to use it more.

Kevin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi good Q, thought of asking my self after seeing a 1983 m/h with 19,000 for sale a few months ago,but never got around to it.We do about (I think)6,000 to 7,500 but only had a m/h 3 yrs---7500 year 1 ----6200 year 2 and 3800 so far this year.
terry


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The sad thing is we are retired, so 1500 miles is very poor.

This year we plan to go away at the end of July with no planed return date.
The first 2 week we have pre booked on 3 different sites, and will see how it go's from there.

I can understand why some vans have very little miles on them.

Chas


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

In nine months we have done about three and a half thousand and that was allowing for a down time of two months after my surgery in January. We are very happy with that as it was all short trips

Catherine


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We have done around 6000kms (3750 miles), half of which were covered on our French trip in March.
By the time we get back from Germany in September, there will be some more on the clock.    

We try to go out in the MH, at least twice a month, sometimes locally, and sometimes further afield, even right through the winter months. More than we ever did as tuggers, and then it would only be, between March and October.    

Jock.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

My 656 was new in April 2006. It had 47 miles on the clock. Now it has 14589 miles on it. I do at least 220 miles every weekend, and have been to France 3 times in it plus rallies, rallies, IOW and the New Forest. When I go on my Euro trip in August, I expect to cover over 2000 miles in the month or so I am there.

Motorhomes are there to be used, not admired on your drive or in a lockup.

Dave

656


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

7000 to 7500 miles per year. Both work full-time :-(

Dave


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Just a Coincidence but Just checked today.
6000 in the last 12 months but that did include our trip to Spain & Portugal.
Didn't move much while we were there but still roamed around a bit on the way back.
Will be doing it again next year, it's booked.

Keith H


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Not sugesting it should change anything but has anyone worked out what it has cost per mile given Depre/Insurance/Maintenance etc. etc and adding the cost of the actual miles.

Bet it is staggering :?


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Detourer said:


> Not sugesting it should change anything but has anyone worked out what it has cost per mile given Depre/Insurance/Maintenance etc. etc and adding the cost of the actual miles.
> 
> Bet it is staggering :?


I wouldn't dare 8O


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Detourer said:


> Not sugesting it should change anything but has anyone worked out what it has cost per mile given Depre/Insurance/Maintenance etc. etc and adding the cost of the actual miles.
> 
> Bet it is staggering :?


All the more reason to put loadsa miles on it!!

Catherine


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Two 2 month trips to Spain per year and not used much in between. Shameful I know but after 25 years caravanning in the UK I am reluctant to use British campsite again with their exhorbitant high charges and poor weather to boot. I therefore only average 7000 miles per year.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

6000 per year is my average so far, and that includes about 10 miles a week for non enjoyment trips.

Work 12 days in 14


----------



## 101230 (Oct 3, 2006)

*miles*

Hi. This is a subject most of us must have talked about some time or other. I kept saying "when will we have run ours in?" It's a feb 05 van bought new and its still only done 6700 miles. I reckon its all part of the plan to have us wanting to be off and gone over the horizon never coming back from the road to nowhere.....roll on... will it all come true one day or am I just another dreamer? Now you've gone an set me off


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

So far this year 2,500 miles but this includes a trip to the very north of Scotland(Wick) to care for our grandchildren in the Easter holiday.Otherwise a few shorter trips for 2-3 days locally.Last year did about 4,000 miles including North of Scotland and Ireland.Changed the van early this year on the premise that we would definitely use it more but the weather has not beeen encouraging!  

Clive


----------



## 97453 (Jan 27, 2006)

hi, last year i done 8000 miles and i still think i,m not useing it enough, it would break my heart just to look my M/H sitting on the drive doing nothing just waisting away. BOB


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Mileage*

:? 57,000 km in two years - which I am told by my better half is average 14,000 miles each year we have owned our dear Hymer. This is our first motorhome and quite the best purchase we have ever made. We are off every weekend and holiday we can take, bearing in mind that my hubby's is still working two jobs, one full time, one part time. I am medically retired I hasten to add - with MS - I do not keep his nose to the grindstone!!!! We both love the travelling almost as much as the arriving which is, I think, the definition of "motorhoming".

Sundial


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

7500 per year. Full time work. Use it 2-3 weekends a month and in winter. 

Don't park it, use it.

chris


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our M/H is 10 weeks old it had 14 miles on when we got it and now has 1370. Work full time but we have been using it twice a month so far and intend to use it through the winter.

My thinking is it works out cheaper the more you use it.

Richard...


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Work fulltime - do approx 20 000 miles a year in the car, m/h was new in March 2007, have done 1200 miles in it, mainly collection mileage and travelling about having it fixed due to poor dealer performance. One long trip to St Davids over Easter. Long to have the time to go away like the retirees and also to have a motorhome with no particular problems / dealer who is interested!! 

Due to go away for a week next week but mileage not likely to be much, plus some weekends away Aug / Sept - prob around 800 miles or so. Hoping to go to France late season or next. Did about 3000 miles in the Autosleeper Ravenna in the 11 months we owned it, would have used it more but the bed was incredibly awful and put us off using it.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Detourer said:


> Not sugesting it should change anything but has anyone worked out what it has cost per mile given Depre/Insurance/Maintenance etc. etc and adding the cost of the actual miles.
> 
> Bet it is staggering :?


I was reading a "Trade" MHome dealer mag some years ago [2004] and I seem to remember that it worked out at around 99p per mile.....That was on a vehicle bought at £27000'ish, 10.000 miles a year, taking all in.....but excluded actual cost of holidays i.e. site fees etc etc.....

Phewwww...... 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Detourer said:


> ] and I seem to remember that it worked out at around 99p per mile.....Phewwww...... 8O


Crumbs ! Don't let my husband see that.

We've had the van now since Wednesday 21st March -3 months- and have done 3050 miles from a delivery mileage of 4 miles. Most of the time we have owned it it has spent sitting in the yard of a certain well-known dealer not a million miles from Newbury.

Another triumph for that well known manufacturer beginning with S and ending with T.

G


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

work F/T, Do about 3,000miles a year would be more if it wasn't for calmac charges.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All our Tribute was new last August delivery miles, been over to Germany, Belgium,Holland & France twice. So the poor thing has been used todate just under 19,000. We use her all the time used for what she was bought for. Keep motoring!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Motorhome Mileage*

Although both retired we have other interests so use the MH just twice a year (Spring & Autumn) for extended European trips to the limit of our annual travel insurance of just 62 days per trip and very occassionally in the UK. [just returned from round trip Stafford > France> Belgium> Germany> Austria> Italy> France> Stafford, 5,701 Kilometers. (3,520 miles)]
Total usage since buying 49,000Ks. (29,400Miles)

Accused of being an anorak by better half as I keep a running Excel spread sheet on distance, fuel usage, fuel cost. Ks per L, Euros per Kilometre as well as Insurance, Vehicle tax, MOT, Storage, Tyres etc but have resisted the temptation to finally calculate what is the true annual cost. 
We enjoy it and thats enough justification

regards

Ron & Margaret


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Presently averaging around 2000 miles per month, only been doing it since 1991, so I expect the novelty to wear off soon


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all, 
I never thought the miles were important, Just being in the van is great therapy. 
We are lucky enough to keep ours on a friends farm and under cover as well. We have had it for about 8 months now and have only done about 1000 miles in her but we have spent one weekend in two in her, a bit like having a weekend cottage up till now. But we are off to France for a bit this weekend so that will put a few miles on her. so keep ah eye out for a Hobby 750 everyone 

Safe journeys to everyone 
Tim & Lin


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

When I collected mine it had less than 27500 on the clock. At 8 years old that makes under 3500 a year. I've managed 800 miles in my first 5 weeks!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Bought MH in Nov'05. Apart form 400 miles driving it home, we did 4000 miles last year in the summer hols and a few hundred at weekends keeping it driven and charged. Heading off again for 5 weeks to France. will only do 2000 miles this year's holiday. More relaxing. I thought that MHs held their value quite well so not too worried but may sell this autumn.

PS: I think it's not how far you drive it but the quality of the time you spend at places you would only have reached with a motorhome, that is most important. Value for money wise, it's the only way I could do six week hols in Europe with the three kids and herself!

Irishhomer 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Miles per year*

Hi

I knock up about 7000 per year in the motorhome. I would like to see this increase once I start the continental touring again.

Russell


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

i think we will do somewhere between 8-12k miles, depends on weather as we alternate between boating and mh, sometimes both. we have done two europe tours already this year and more planned.

it is so much easier for us than a caravan, we both work full time but we make the most of our weekends for sure.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*mileage*

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmmmm, we only managed 2200 miles in our last 'van in 9 months, before we changed it, this one has almost 200 miles on clock now so could be time to change this soon as well :wink:

We use our 'van quite regularly but don't travel too far so we can keep our fuel costs low. we try to book onto sites less than 100 miles away if possible. but have the occasional long trip.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Hmmmmmmmmm, we only managed 2200 miles in our last 'van in 9 months, before we changed it, this one has almost 200 miles on clock now so could be time to change this soon as well


 Peter 200miles? You are certainly carefull with fuel.

Richard...


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*miles*

Greetings,



> Peter 200miles? You are certainly careful with fuel.


I don't have much luck at times writing posts and getting them right Richard, it should have read "2000 miles" 

But got 130 miles to Newark and back tomorrow so should get some more miles up. that's if we can get out of Hessle with the flood water! we should have kept the boat, I knew it would have come in useful one day!!


----------



## 101855 (Nov 21, 2006)

*MH Mileage*

Only just seen subject from Chascass. 
Bought my MH new in October 2005 and it now has 21676 on the clock!!!
When asking a dealer for a part exchange value all he said [email protected] to see someone who use their MH' (not that we are thinking of selling


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

arrow2 said:


> We have done 6000 miles since Nov 2005, so probably about 4000 a year. Same as Bognor, one huge summer trip to S of France, Easter 800 miles or so in France and rest of time weekends away in UK.
> 
> Longing to have the time to use it more.
> 
> Kevin


The same here: but we're going to try to use it more for overnighters, gigs and such.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Since we bought this m/h in May 2006 we have covered 14000 miles and as Ray said i hate too think of the cost, so we do not, we just love travelling and meeting people and all the fantastic places we have been too from Norway to Southern Spain and all the great places in between.

We travelled over 90000 miles in our last m/h in 8 yrs. and we had a ball, roll on the the next 70600 miles.

Bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We were quite surprised to see that since picking up the new Chausson at the beginning of May, already we have clocked up 1300 miles. We told the insurance company we would only be doing 7000 miles a year, so maybe we should be slowing down a bit. So far we have called out the AA once been towed off a muddy CL and learnt not only where the jack is but how to use it!! And we have managed to find so many really, really narrow lanes that is a wonder that the widows still have no scratches.
Happy days!!


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Not enough


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Am I the only one to vote here??

Dougie.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chascass

I've added a poll to your post, sorry it wasn't done earlier but for some reason none of the mods seem to have spotted your request - too busy with the large number of site visitors recently I expect. :roll: 

Vote away folks.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thank's every one for your comment's, they prove what I already new, I must get off my a** more and get out in the M/H.

Chas


----------

